# USB wifi supported by atheros driver



## gatanu (Jul 15, 2014)

Is there a list of USB 2.0 WiFi dongles that are supported by the Atheros driver ath(4)?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2014)

There is a list in uath(4).  As far as I know, that driver has not received a lot of maintenance.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jul 16, 2014)

If you're open to an alternative, I recently bought the Edimax EW-7711UAn USB Wifi adapter which is working fine on FreeBSD 9.2 with the run(4) driver.  It will do until I get around to finish reading FreeBSD Device Drivers: A Guide for the Intrepid by Joseph Kong and writing a driver for the WiFi card built in to my laptop...


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello, I don't know for this specific Wifi dongle; You have to be aware that usually, vendors and web shops don't give the revision and the used chipset, you might buy an unusable WiFi dongle because unsupported by FreeBSD due to the chipset.


----------



## gatanu (Jul 16, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There is a list in uath(4).  As far as I know, that driver has not received a lot of maintenance.


Thanks for this, would you know which is the best supported driver?


----------



## gatanu (Jul 16, 2014)

asteriskRoss said:
			
		

> If you're open to an alternative, I recently bought the Edimax EW-7711UAn USB Wifi adapter which is working fine on FreeBSD 9.2 with the run(4) driver.  It will do until I get around to finish reading FreeBSD Device Drivers: A Guide for the Intrepid by Joseph Kong and writing a driver for the WiFi card built in to my laptop...


Thanks, I have ordered one.


----------

